# Expats in Makati or Manila



## mooiev

hello! are there anybody in here that currently lives/works here in Manila? i have a female British friend who is new here and wants to meet fellow expats.


----------



## cjsimmons269

*Hello*



mooiev said:


> hello! are there anybody in here that currently lives/works here in Manila? i have a female British friend who is new here and wants to meet fellow expats.


This is my very 1st forum post ever! Hope I am doing it right. I plan to move to the Phils very soon as well. My name is CJ


----------



## mooiev

*hi CJ*



cjsimmons269 said:


> This is my very 1st forum post ever! Hope I am doing it right. I plan to move to the Phils very soon as well. My name is CJ



Hi CJ. When are you moving here. please tell me more about you


----------



## Guest

*American*



cjsimmons269 said:


> This is my very 1st forum post ever! Hope I am doing it right. I plan to move to the Phils very soon as well. My name is CJ


Hello ALL im new here in Makati korean male from New York. Would like to make friends here to hang out or explore together :clap2: email me at dannykim1983 at gmail


----------



## Guest

mooiev said:


> hello! are there anybody in here that currently lives/works here in Manila? i have a female British friend who is new here and wants to meet fellow expats.


Im an expat living here now been here since july 1st planning on learning tagalog and making an investment in a condo im a backpacker


----------



## unicajenn

mooiev said:


> hello! are there anybody in here that currently lives/works here in Manila? i have a female British friend who is new here and wants to meet fellow expats.


if you are looking for a place to live in, you can check this site http://avidaproperties.ph/


----------

